# SBS 2008 and Remote Web Workplace



## vbbbmom (Sep 4, 2011)

I need to know if the file links that are currently in my Links section on the internal CompanyWeb can be opened when we are accessing the internal CompanyWeb remotely. 

Right now we have file links and web links in this list and both types open when we are internal, but only the web links open when we have accessed the internal CompanyWeb remotely.

I have searched but the only information I find is regarding the remote web work place links and the Administration links on the main page of the Remote Web Workplace. I am actually referring to the Internal Web which you click on thru the Remote Web Work place and when the internal web opens it is the links list on the right hand side of the screen.

Any information with this would be very helpful.

Thank you!


----------

